# Τις ει;



## kaydee (Sep 9, 2008)

Ήρθε η στιγμή να καταταγεί στα 31 του ο μικρός μου αδερφός. Κι ήρθε η στιγμή να πάει και περίπολο. Φτάνοντας στη σκοπιά, ακούνε τον σκοπό να λέει με χαρακτηριστική προφορά: "Τι είσι συ;" "Τις ει;", του απαντά ο περιπολών στρατιώτης. Κι εκείνος επιμένει: "Τι είσι συ;". Λίγες μέρες αργότερα, τυχαίνει να κάθονται συγκεντρωμένοι οι πανεπιστημιακής παιδείας νεοσύλλεκτοι, μεταξύ των οποίων κάποιοι γυμναστές, ένας δάσκαλος κι ένας φιλόλογος άρτι αποφοιτήσας από το ΑΠΘ. Κάποια στιγμή, τους πλησιάζει συνάδελφος νεοσύλλεκτος, της βασικής παιδείας, και ρωτάει: "Ρε μ..., αυτό το Άλτις ή, τι είναι;" Η ερώτηση προκάλεσε μεγάλο προβληματισμό (κατά τα λεγόμενα του αυτήκοου μάρτυρα) και μακρά συζήτηση. Τελικά, ο φιλόλογος αποφάσισε: "Είναι προφανές, πρόκειται για ελλειπτική πρόταση: τι συ;"


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 9, 2008)

Θυμάμαι στα δικά μου, που κάναμε αποψίλωση. Αποξύλωση μας καλούσε ο λοχίας να κάνουμε, αποξύλωση λέγανε και τα φαντάρια, λέω σε έναν --καλό παιδί ήταν-- "ρε συ, αποψίλωση είναι", και μου απαντάει "αφού ξύλα βγάζουμε, ρε, τι μου λες τώρα;" Ομολογουμένως, είχε κάποιο δίκιο.


----------



## sarant (Sep 9, 2008)

kaydee said:


> Ήρθε η στιγμή να καταταγεί στα 31 του ο μικρός μου αδερφός. Κι ήρθε η στιγμή να πάει και περίπολο. Φτάνοντας στη σκοπιά, ακούνε τον σκοπό να λέει με χαρακτηριστική προφορά: "Τι είσι συ;" "Τις ει;", του απαντά ο περιπολών στρατιώτης. Κι εκείνος επιμένει: "Τι είσι συ;". Λίγες μέρες αργότερα, τυχαίνει να κάθονται συγκεντρωμένοι οι πανεπιστημιακής παιδείας νεοσύλλεκτοι, μεταξύ των οποίων κάποιοι γυμναστές, ένας δάσκαλος κι ένας φιλόλογος άρτι αποφοιτήσας από το ΑΠΘ. Κάποια στιγμή, τους πλησιάζει συνάδελφος νεοσύλλεκτος, της βασικής παιδείας, και ρωτάει: "Ρε μ..., αυτό το Άλτις ή, τι είναι;" Η ερώτηση προκάλεσε μεγάλο προβληματισμό (κατά τα λεγόμενα του αυτήκοου μάρτυρα) και μακρά συζήτηση. Τελικά, ο φιλόλογος αποφάσισε: "Είναι προφανές, πρόκειται για ελλειπτική πρόταση: τι συ;"



Πολύ-πολύ καλό!


----------



## stathis (Sep 10, 2008)

Kaydee, επειδή λόγω ηλικίας ο αδελφός σου είναι πολύ πιθανό να γίνει λοχίας ή δόκιμος, και κατά συνέπεια να κάνει εφόδους, ας είναι προετοιμασμένος για το θρυλικό "προχώρει ο *α*φοδεύων"*. 

* Οκ, το ξέρω ότι ανήκει στη σφαίρα του ανεκδότου, αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις...


----------

